# 24" DJs



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

I have done a lot of searching for a 24'" dirt jumper and there are just so many options. Many of which are now discontinued. Please post any dirt jump frames that are 24" compatible to help me in my search. 

The NS Capital looked promising (especially with a Spanish BB) but it is now discontinued.

I find them more comfortable than 20" sizes and I am less likely to get toe overlap than a 26". If you know of a 23" dirt jumper that info would be much appreciated!

:thumbsup:


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

Capital - NS Bikes 2012 - Stay True

i dont think they are gunna get rid of the capital but they havnt updated their website yet. even then the majesty and suburban are 24" capable but have 135mm spacing and euro bb, i have the b!tch frame that im running a 24" rear and its super stable but i also have a 26" front.


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks for your input. i did not realize those 2 frames are 24 compatible.
most retail sites i have checked no longer stock the capital and have it listed as discontinued.

ns bikes are good but expensive. im just trying to pay for quality, not a name. i could care less who makes it.

24" rear and 26" front? thats an interesting setup. have pics?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

any 26" frame with disc only are 24" compatible. mines a 26". i know a few ns frames that are rated 24 can fit a 26 with proper rim and tire. i would wait alil to see what they have to offer for 2013. i missed out on much of interbike. i did see a few bits and its seems like theyre not changing much.

current setup for park and street also run the bmx track alot









back in 2008 with a marz dirt jam pro and running mostly the jumps behind and dirt jumps


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

A 24"-specific bike is typically going to have a shorter back end and a higher bottom bracket, than just putting 24"s on a frame designed for 26"s. 24" purists go for 24"-specific frames. But, there's nothing wrong with 24"s on a 26" bike as well.... It's just personal preference....

Specialized P.Street 24" (2005), on the left. Right now, it's a bike I loan to friends...but I'd probably sell it pretty cheap. 









Union Street Molly Maguire 24". Small American-made company, originally came out several years back, but killer geometry and well worth the hunt to get one. They fit bmx cranks, bmx rear hub, and bmx brakes.









Blackmarket Contraband 24". Disc brake and mtb rear hub spacing.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

FireEye ShortFuse 360 is a nice option.

I've been overly happy with mine. 


Magura


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

echo24 - that looks like a sick bike!

cmc4130 - those USBs lok nice. are they only available thru the company website?

the fireyes are looking like the best option considering their price


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

FLCL said:


> the fireyes are looking like the best option considering their price


They indeed are nice.
The quality suggests a much higher price. I was very positively surprised when I got mine.

At the moment you can get them for less than 200$ at Chainreaction. 
I'd pick the old model.
The new model does not allow for BMX cranks, and has a goofy gusset that leaves much to wish for.

Fire Eye Shortfuse 360 Frame 2008 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Magura


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> A 24"-specific bike is typically going to have a shorter back end and a higher bottom bracket, than just putting 24"s on a frame designed for 26"s. 24" purists go for 24"-specific frames. But, there's nothing wrong with 24"s on a 26" bike as well.... It's just personal preference....


i did the 26" frame for the longer chain stays. but i was also considering turning it into a 4x bike so thats why i didnt go for the 24" frame. i am glad i did because when in a manual i can hold it alot better.


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got a Haro 124, it's a cheaper bike but it fits my needs pretty well. I have a downhill/fr bike that was just to big for some of the jumps around here. The 24 really makes them fun and it handles great. It's nice to be able to ride to class too haha


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

what is the actual size of the fireeye frames?

they list them as 13"/576mm and 15"/585mm even though 576mm is 22.6772 inches and 585mm is 23.0315 inches

can someone explain that?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

FLCL said:


> what is the actual size of the fireeye frames?
> 
> they list them as 13"/576mm and 15"/585mm even though 576mm is 22.6772 inches and 585mm is 23.0315 inches
> 
> can someone explain that?


What do you mean by "actual size"?

The 13" is the length of the seat tube, the 576mm is the effective top tube length as I recall.
Much above 13", and it's bordering an FR/DH rig.

On their website, they have dimensions with pics for each model.
EDIT: just checked their site, no pics with dimensions.

Magura


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

You may want to check out Sunday! as well. I have heard good things about the Model C.

Sunday Bikes

Also more 24" info at cruiserrevolution.com/

Ink


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr.Magura said:


> What do you mean by "actual size"?
> 
> The 13" is the length of the seat tube, the 576mm is the effective top tube length as I recall.
> Much above 13", and it's bordering an FR/DH rig.
> ...


i meant the top tube but now i understand. i really like the shortfuse 380 frame and will probably get the 2012 model cuz i prefer small BBs. i cant believe they were using the american style BB on the older frames:nono:

inkaholic - thanks for the links!


----------



## FLCL (Nov 30, 2012)

Freaky | D A R T M O O R

i stumbled upon the Dartmoor Freaky
this is the perfect frame
24" with spanish BB

very hard to find tho


----------



## RupertHarvey (Feb 13, 2013)

some really nice bikes there, dammmmnn


----------

